# Vannak olyan emberek a világban.



## Encolpius

Szép jó reggelt minden fórumozónak, a Mindeki Akadémiájában hangzott el egy pécsi fiatalembertől "vannak olyan emberek *a világban*" mondat. Felfigyeltem a "világban" kifejezésre, mert én azt mondanám "a világon". Nem valami új anglicizmus ez? Az in the world mintájára a huszonéves fiataloknál? A világban azért költőinek is tűnhet, ezt megengem. Esetleg ez volt az ok.  Mivel már nagyon rég nem élek magyar nyelvkörnyezetben, érdekelne, mondják-e "a világban" kifejezést mások is manapság? Köszönöm! Encolpius.


----------



## AndrasBP

Jó reggelt! 

A példádban nekem is furcsa a "világban", de nem biztos, hogy az angol "*in* the world" miatt mondják így.

Más szerkezetben én is a "-ban" toldalékot használnám, pl. "szörnyű világ*ban* élünk".


----------



## Encolpius

Az már jó hír, hogy neked is fura.  Még te sem hallottad olyan szövegkörnyzetben?


----------



## AndrasBP

Encolpius said:


> Még te sem hallottad olyan szövegkörnyzetben?


Hát... nem is tudom. Eddig nem tűnt föl.


----------



## Zsanna

Nekem sem tűnik természetesnek, de manapság nagyon sok rossz (a korábbiaktól - érthető ok nélkül - eltérő) toldalékhasználatot hallok. Nem lennék meglepődve, ha az angol lenne a ludas emögött, de ezt nehéz lenne feketén-fehéren bebizonyítani.


----------



## francisgranada

*Itt* van egy ehhez kapcsolódó magyarázat.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, francis, a magyarázat a helyes nyelvhasználatra vonatkozik, de az eredeti kérdés éppen arra vonatkozik, ami ettől eltér.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Igen, francis, a magyarázat a helyes nyelvhasználatra vonatkozik, de az eredeti kérdés éppen arra vonatkozik, ami ettől eltér.


Értem,, de a határ a kettő között szeritem nem teljesen "éles" vagy egyértelmű. Vagyis nem feltétlenül angol hatásról van szó. Ez csak egy gondolat, nem meggyőződés   ...


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, mert mindenre tényleg nem is lehet szabály (de ha lenne is, valaki valamikor biztosan előállna egy olyan kivétellel, amit mások örömmel átvennének  ), de akkor mennyiben válasz ez az eredeti kérdésre? (Felmentésnek nem elég. )  
Szerintem a legvalószínűbb ok az, hogy sokan hiányos, rossz vagy hanyag nyelvhasználattal élnek, ezt észre sem veszik és igényük sincs arra, hogy ezen változtassanak. 
Pl. A középiskolai magyartanárunk állandóan kijavította a "kiolvastam" (a könyvet) "elolvastam"-ra. (Ma már csak az első formát hallom.) Az egyetemen pedig arra hívták fel a figyelmünket, hogy "örömet _szerezni_" de "bánatot _okozn_i". De immár 12 éve csak olyat hallok, hogy "örömet okozni".


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna said:


> (de ha lenne is, valaki valamikor biztosan előállna egy olyan kivétellel, amit mások örömmel átvennének  )


Ne haragudj, ezt nem értem. "Előállna"? És kik azok a "mások"?



Zsanna said:


> hogy sokan hiányos, rossz vagy hanyag nyelvhasználattal élnek


Bizony, és így lett a latinból francia és spanyol.  Tudom, hogy nem tudlak meggyőzni, de a nyelv nem romlik, hanem változik.



Zsanna said:


> Pl. A középiskolai magyartanárunk állandóan kijavította a "kiolvastam" (a könyvet) "elolvastam"-ra.


Szerencsére a preskriptív hagyomány már kiveszőben van.  Szerintem egyébként a "kiolvas" és "elolvas" nem ugyanaz.



Zsanna said:


> "örömet _szerezni_" de "bánatot _okozn_i". De immár 12 éve csak olyat hallok, hogy "örömet okozni"


Éppen ma használta kedves feleségem az "örömet szerez" kifejezést, méghozzá teljesen spontán beszédhelyzetben.


----------



## Zsanna

AndrasBP said:


> Ne haragudj, ezt nem értem. "Előállna"? És kik azok a "mások"?


Nem teljesen értem a kérdésedet... Azért írtam zárójelben, mert csak mellékes megjegyzés volt. Az "előáll" arra utalna, hogy precedens nélküli formát használna (mint pl. az eredeti kérdésben említett kifejezés használója), a "mások" pedig azokra az emberekre, akik addig nem használtak volna ilyen szót vagy kifejezést, de átveszik. (És esetleg azt hiszik, hogy ezzel milyen menők lettek, holott csak nem ismerik fel, hogy egy téves szóhasználatról van szó.) (Természetesen a nyelv fejlődése nem _csak_ ebbe az irányba halad, de főbb tendenciákat meg lehet állapítani, és ez az egyik.)


AndrasBP said:


> Bizony, és így lett a latinból francia és spanyol.  Tudom, hogy nem tudlak meggyőzni, de a nyelv nem romlik, hanem változik.


Nem teljesen erre a jelenségre gondoltam. (Sőt.) A nyelv nem romlik, ez lehetséges. De a használóinak az iskolázottsága, műveltsége - úgy veszem észre - igen. És a legrosszabb az, amikor a médiában is ezt hallani rendszeresen. Ez az, ami - többek között - "nevel" sokakat, és szerintem az igénytelenség irányába. Ez az, amit jónak titulálni nem tudok.


AndrasBP said:


> Szerencsére a preskriptív hagyomány már kiveszőben van.  Szerintem egyébként a "kiolvas" és "elolvas" nem ugyanaz.


A "szerencsére" számomra nem olyan egyértelmű, de ez túlmenne az itt becélzott (némileg preskriptív!) kereteinken.
Egyetértünk, nem ugyanaz. Épp ezért nem szerencsés felcserélni.


AndrasBP said:


> Éppen ma használta kedves feleségem az "örömet szerez" kifejezést, méghozzá teljesen spontán beszédhelyzetben.


----------

